# How fast it can go Altima 06 2.5



## VIRGOPELO212 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi mi car is 06 altima LS 2.5 automatic and with no modification and in the hi way I was only able to go at 117 M/h on 3rd and 4th gear so I think that probably the computer is the one that don’t allow me go faster can any one tall me about of if this is the fasted speed of the car
Thanks

email me at [email protected]


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

that's not how fast the car is... but it is how fast it's ever going to go stock.. the rev limiter kicks in at that speed.. and it's actually 118. it's the most annoying thing in the world... EVER! so far no one has cracked the 2.5 computer .. jet claims they can get rid of the speed limiter.. but .. eh... i don't think anyone believes in jet. ... i'm pretty sure this car could do 135-145 MPH .. no problem.. that ass would probably all over the place though.. i've topped out in a 3.5 and it doesn't feel that bad... so i'm sure the 2.5 is the same.. i mean aerodynamics are going to be the same.


----------



## VIRGOPELO212 (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the replay ,if I get any info regarding this issue I will let you know ,do you know if the 3.5 its get limited to that speed to ?
Thanks


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

VIRGOPELO212 said:


> Thanks for the replay ,if I get any info regarding this issue I will let you know ,do you know if the 3.5 its get limited to that speed to ?
> Thanks


I believe the 3.5 tops out higher, but I have never had mine past 115.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

the 6cyl is limited at 135.. but alot of ppl claim they've reached 148 ??? i go more towards the 135 mark but i do know it is limited


----------



## freddy la menace (Jul 9, 2005)

VIRGOPELO212 said:


> Hi mi car is 06 altima LS 2.5 automatic and with no modification and in the hi way I was only able to go at 117 M/h on 3rd and 4th gear so I think that probably the computer is the one that don’t allow me go faster can any one tall me about of if this is the fasted speed of the car
> Thanks
> 
> email me at [email protected]




You can check this web page. You will find the info you are looking for. GL

<TECHNOSQUARE - PRODUCTS - TECHNOSQUARE - 350Z TECHNOS ECU>


----------

